# Relocating to Canada with Diabetes



## mountainleader (Feb 5, 2011)

Just wondering if anybody can help with this question,

I am hoping to relocate to Canada with my family, I am fully fit with no medical conditions however my wife has type 2 diabetes, would this condition exclude us from emigrating? I've looked on a fair few sites for the answer but all seem a bit vague.

Many thanks in advance for your help

Chris.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mountainleader said:


> Just wondering if anybody can help with this question,
> 
> I am hoping to relocate to Canada with my family, I am fully fit with no medical conditions however my wife has type 2 diabetes, would this condition exclude us from emigrating? I've looked on a fair few sites for the answer but all seem a bit vague.
> 
> ...


No, it will not exclude you from immigrating provided her diabetes is well controlled. In case you're not aware, her diabetes medications/needles are not covered by Provincial health care programmes.


----------



## mountainleader (Feb 5, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> No, it will not exclude you from immigrating provided her diabetes is well controlled. In case you're not aware, her diabetes medications/needles are not covered by Provincial health care programmes.


Auld Yin,

Many thanks for the info, good news.

Chris.


----------

